

How-to Convert a Command Line Result into an Image in Linux - cnxsoft
http://www.cnx-software.com/2011/09/22/how-to-convert-a-command-line-result-into-an-image-in-linux/

======
grudolf
Fancy, but you're throwing away all the usefulness of text.

